# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  I qethin kokën të dashurës së babait, kapen dy motrat

## Xhuxhumaku

*I qethin kokën të dashurës së babait, kapen dy motrat*

» Dërguar më: 20/06/2010 - 12:16
Artur Korriku

DURRES -Dy vajza (motra) nga Tirana, të moshës 27 dhe 19 vjeçe, kanë përfunduar në prangat e policisë së Durrësit. Ato akuzohen për rrëmbim personi dhe për dhunim, pasi i kanë qethur kokën tullë (ia kanë rruar me brisk) një gruaje. Kjo në shenjë hakmarrjeje, pasi ajo ishte e dashura e babait të tyre. Policia e ka mbajtur të fshehtë këtë ngjarje për të mos shkatërruar familjet që preken nga kjo histori. Burime konfidenciale nga policia pohojnë se vajzat kanë mbërritur në Durrës disa ditë më parë dhe kanë rrëmbyer me makinë një grua të moshës 30-vjeçare. Dy motrat e kanë çuar gruan në Pezë dhe atje ia kanë qethur kokën tullë. E dëmtuara, me një paruke në kokë, është paraqitur në polici dhe ka kallëzuar aventurën e saj, duke mos fshehur edhe lidhjen e saj me babain e vajzave. Të enjten, efektivat blu të Durrësit kanë arrestuar në Tiranë dy autoret e krimit.
*NGJARJA*
Të enjten një skuadër e policisë Kriminale e Durrësit ka qenë në Tiranë, ku ka arrestuar dy motra, emrat e të cilave nuk bëhen të ditura. Motrat nga kryeqyteti, akuzohen se kanë marrë peng një grua dhe pasi e kanë çuar në Pezë, ia kanë qethur asaj kokën tullë. Sipas policisë, gruaja e dhunuar është nga Tirana dhe banon në një shtëpi me qira në zonën e plazhit në Durrës. 30-vjeçarja ka qenë e lidhur në mënyrë jashtëmartesore me babain e vajzave. Kjo lidhje ka shqetësuar mamanë e tyre, dhe në këto kushte të bijat kanë vendosur të hakmerren sipas mënyrës së tyre. Ato i kanë kërkuar djalit të tezes së tyre (taksist), që të shkonin në plazhin e Durrësit, ku dhe kanë marrë forcërisht të dashurën e babait. Dy motrat e kanë çuar atë në Pezë të Tiranës në një zonë të boshatisur, ku i priste nëna e tyre. Hakmarrja ka qenë qethja e kokës së gruas dhe kërcënimet që të linte të qetë babanë e tyre.
*POLICIA*
Sipas policisë, pas aktit të qethjes, 30-vjeçarja është lënë e lirë. Ajo është paraqitur në policinë e Durrësit ku ka bërë denoncim për rrëmbim dhe dhunim. Mësohet se gruaja mbante në kokë paruke, të cilën e ka hequr duke demonstruar para bluve "provën" për dhunën që kishte pësuar. Menjëherë policia ka nxjerrë urdhrin e arrestit për vajzat nga Tirana, të cilat janë arrestuar të enjten. Policia e ka mbajtur të fshehtë këtë ngjarje, për të mos shkatërruar dy familjet respektive, si dhe atë të njërës prej vajzave, e cila është e martuar.

gazeta shqiptare online

----------


## IL__SANTO

Duhet komentuar??

Mentalitet kanibalesk.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

kush te jete valle kjo demi muri nga durrsi?

----------


## prenceedi

*pune femrash.........*

----------


## Mau_kiko

mire ia kane bere  :ngerdheshje: 

vetem koken i rruajten?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> mire ia kane bere 
> 
> vetem koken i rruajten?


poshte ja kishte rrujt i jati.

 :Lulja3:

----------


## kleos

Hahahahahahaha .

E kam bezdi te merrem me femra po kur ma ben ndonjera borxh i vetmi kercenim qe i bej eshte : Rri urte se do te qeth qeros

----------


## eldushka

Tani qe eshte vape nder i kane bere. Problem i madh. Flokera jane, rriten prape.




> E kam bezdi te merrem me femra po kur ma ben ndonjera borxh i vetmi kercenim qe i bej eshte : Rri urte se do te qeth qeros


Aaa ky po qe qenka presion. Si nuk me ka thene ndonje keshtu t'ia beja kastile per borxh. : D

----------


## Albela

*injoranca ben te veten jo ne mes te tiranes te jetojn kta soj robesh po  ku te dun

kjo qenka per tu dhen kshill asaj tjeteres
qe kerkonte mendim ne forum si te hakmerej ndaj te dashurit se e kish len per shoqen e ngusht 

dhe sa akoma do vashdojn kto idjotsira*

----------


## kleos

> Tani qe eshte vape nder i kane bere. Problem i madh. Flokera jane, rriten prape.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaa ky po qe qenka presion. Si nuk me ka thene ndonje keshtu t'ia beja kastile per borxh. : D



Provoje njehere mbase te shkojne floket zero .

----------


## eldushka

> Provoje njehere


Cfare te provoj? 
Mua nuk me duket denim te te qethin floket, qofte edhe zero. Ndoshta do me ishte lenduar sedra sepse eshte dicka qe per momentin nuk do e deshiroja, por qe te rrija e vuaja faktin qe isha qerose, nuk besoj.

Gjithsesi. Ne lidhje me temen: Mua me duket idiotllik e pak si shume pa lidhje te shkosh e t'i besh presion asaj gruas, nderkohe qe fajin ua ka i jati. Ne mos kjo pafloksja, do jete dikush tjeter qe do i shqetesoje jeten "e lumtur" familjare prinderave. Boh, ec e kupto njerezit.

----------


## Albela

> Cfare te provoj? 
> Mua nuk me duket denim te te qethin floket, qofte edhe zero. Ndoshta do me ishte lenduar sedra sepse eshte dicka qe per momentin nuk do e deshiroja, por qe te rrija e vuaja faktin qe isha qerose, nuk besoj.
> 
> Gjithsesi. Ne lidhje me temen: Mua me duket idiotllik e pak si shume pa lidhje te shkosh e t'i besh presion asaj gruas, nderkohe qe fajin ua ka i jati. Ne mos kjo pafloksja, do jete dikush tjeter qe do i shqetesoje jeten "e lumtur" familjare prinderave. Boh, ec e kupto njerezit.


*mos u lodh ti kuptosh eldushka
injoranca dhe idjotizmi skan brir , kto gjera kan *

----------


## [Perla]

E pse duhet te jete faji i asaj dhe jo i te jatit ?

----------


## Kinney

kso lloj kafshesh kemi ne shqiperi.

----------


## Izadora

Po babain  nuk e kane qeth zero ?
Kesaj i thone : Si bie dot gomarit , i bie samarit !

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Foto plz , nje lajm i till pervecse lexuar duhet dhe vezhguar .

----------


## Izadora

Per arsye investigimi  :ngerdheshje: , nuk publikohet fotoja Walchira .

Pyetja ime do ishte :
A do e marri guximin gruaja  te takoje perseri babain  e vajzave , pas kesaj ngjarje te shemtuar ?

----------


## Marya

pse qenkan denuar vetem te bijat kur ato paskan bashkepunuar edhe me mamane edhe me kushon :buzeqeshje: 

Duke patur parasysh sjelljen e te bijave dhe te mamase mund te shpjegohet ne nje fare menyre pse babai paska braktisur shtepine.....

----------


## illyrian rex

> Per arsye investigimi , nuk publikohet fotoja Walchira .
> 
> Pyetja ime do ishte :
> A do e marri guximin gruaja  te takoje perseri babain  e vajzave , pas kesaj ngjarje te shemtuar ?


heren tjeter depilim komplet... :xx:

----------


## [Perla]

Posi mi, do i dali para e do i thote : " E shef shpirt, une kam lesh ne koke ajo s'ka"  :pa dhembe:

----------

